# ECNL club map 21-22 Season



## Surf Zombie (Aug 2, 2021)

Just saw the release of the new club map on Instagram. 119 clubs. Interesting thing I noticed was Oklahoma Energy was added and Oklahoma Celtic (which really struggled) now only has ECNL Regional. For everyone calling for the weakest clubs to get demoted, it looks like the league actually did it. Wonder if any other clubs have been put on notice?


----------



## Surf Zombie (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Alika M (Aug 3, 2021)

ECNL Boys Southwest Division lost 3 clubs also, but that is due to those clubs being in MLS Next (Strikers FC, LA Surf, RSL-Az).  But they kept perennial bottom feeders DMCV Sharks and LA Breakers.  No clue why


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 3, 2021)

No clue about boys ecnl as only one of my kids is still playing.......but if girls ecnl are doing demotion then throw the poor Sharks name into the mix again...... stone cold last by quite some distance from the next two clubs Arsenal CA and Rebels.......when we lived down there sharks always struggled and it is amazing that even becoming an ECNL club did not change their fortunes.......the table below is not pretty reading if your a DMCV fan.....


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Aug 3, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> No clue about boys ecnl as only one of my kids is still playing.......but if girls ecnl are doing demotion then throw the poor Sharks name into the mix again...... stone cold last by quite some distance from the next two clubs Arsenal CA and Rebels.......when we lived down there sharks always struggled and it is amazing that even becoming an ECNL club did not change their fortunes.......the table below is not pretty reading if your a DMCV fan.....


Was this data from the Covid season that didnt happen? Or, was it from the season right before Covid? Also was it Boys data? Girls data?

The reason I ask about which season is it's likely from before both Covid happened and DA blew up.

The world is different today.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Was this data from the Covid season that didnt happen? Or, was it from the season right before Covid? Also was it Boys data? Girls data?
> 
> The reason I ask about which season is it's likely from before both Covid happened and DA blew up.
> 
> The world is different today.


This is from the season that just ended.....about 70% of game were played so the Covid season did happen......the data is just for girls......the standings in the season before Covid where 50% of games were played and the past one where 70% were played is eerily similar in showing which clubs are at the top, in the middle and at the bottom......... that is the data but if being pushed I will go out on a cliff edge and say it will be more of the same this season but with Beach and Legends entering in the upper half


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Aug 3, 2021)

Alika M said:


> ECNL Boys Southwest Division lost 3 clubs also, but that is due to those clubs being in MLS Next (Strikers FC, LA Surf, RSL-Az).  But they kept perennial bottom feeders DMCV Sharks and LA Breakers.  No clue why


This is an odd statement. You're saying that on the boys side 3 clubs left ECNL for Next. How does this equate to Sharks and or Breakers + ECNL status?

If anything it sounds like clubs are leaving ECNL on the boys side but Sharks and Breakers haven't  decided to make the jump yet.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Aug 3, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> This is from the season that just ended.....about 70% of game were played so the Covid season did happen......the data is just for girls......the standings in the season before Covid where 50% of games were played and the past one where 70% were played is eerily similar in showing which clubs are at the top, in the middle and at the bottom......... that is the data but if being pushed I will go out on a cliff edge and say it will be more of the same this season but with Beach and Legends entering in the upper half


I see what you mean + agree with the likely outcome.

Something needs to change within Sharks leadership. Perfect opportunity to clean house + seriously review all current Director and above leadership. Might need to do the same with the Board of Directors.


----------



## Alika M (Aug 3, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> This is an odd statement. You're saying that on the boys side 3 clubs left ECNL for Next. How does this equate to Sharks and or Breakers + ECNL status?
> 
> If anything it sounds like clubs are leaving ECNL on the boys side but Sharks and Breakers haven't  decided to make the jump yet.



The 3 clubs that left, did so because ECNL requires their top team to be in ECNL.  Since their "top team" would now be in MLS Next, they were breaking the contract and were ushered out (except for Strikers who left on their own after a single ECNL season).  Their ECRL equivalent ("second team") goes to Elite Academy League.

In regards to Sharks and Breakers, I was referencing them not being relegated as apparently that seemed to happen on the girls side (earlier post).  Sharks and Breakers are perennial bottom feeders and get hammered in most games.  A top league like ECNL should have some standards unless its all about the money (no pun intended).


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Aug 3, 2021)

Alika M said:


> The 3 clubs that left, did so because ECNL requires their top team to be in ECNL.  Since their "top team" would now be in MLS Next, they were breaking the contract and were ushered out (except for Strikers who left on their own after a single ECNL season).  Their ECRL equivalent ("second team") goes to Elite Academy League.
> 
> In regards to Sharks and Breakers, I was referencing them not being relegated as apparently that seemed to happen on the girls side (earlier post).  Sharks and Breakers are perennial bottom feeders and get hammered in most games.  A top league like ECNL should have some standards unless its all about the money (no pun intended).


Again 3 clubs choosing to leave ECNL has no relevance about how good/bad Sharks and Breakers are. 

You're tying separate subjects together that aren't related to dump on clubs you don't like.


----------



## Alika M (Aug 3, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Again 3 clubs choosing to leave ECNL has no relevance about how good/bad Sharks and Breakers are.
> 
> You're tying separate subjects together that aren't related to dump on clubs you don't like.



Whatever dude, I am just stating something that is somewhat related to the original post.  Decipher it however you want.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 3, 2021)

Alika M said:


> In regards to Sharks and Breakers, I was referencing them not being relegated as apparently that seemed to happen on the girls side (earlier post).


That's not true.  There is no relegation on the girls' side either.


----------



## Alika M (Aug 3, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> That's not true.  There is no relegation on the girls' side either.


I didn't think/say there was.  The original post said a bottom feeder team only has ECRL now, and not ECNL (on girls side).  Thought it was interesting how that played out


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> That's not true.  There is no relegation on the girls' side either.


I have heard that clubs can and are being warned about performances if poor year after year.......I have not seen the boys standings but maybe the above two have been warned if they are struggling across all boys age groups....... Id be fairly sure Sharks girls side are under some pressure if so

@Dominic can we please get a separate boys and girls ECNL section it is confusing as heck lol


----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> I have heard that clubs can be / are being warned about performances if poor year after year.......I have not seen the boys standings but maybe the above two have been warned if they are struggling across all boys age groups....... Id be pretty sure Sharks girls side are under some pressure if so
> 
> @Dominic can we please get a separate boys and girls ECNL section it is confusing as heck lol


Please Dom, it would help me for my last season of club.  Hey futbol dad 1, ya you,....lol! I think the ECNL rankings the last two seasons need to be thrown out, Moo!!  2019-2020 was never finished.  This past season was a mess with HS Soccer.  I wish my player played ECNL and not HS Soccer because she got hurt in HSS.  Plus, no soccer training for almost 10 months.  Then they were told to go play and 90% of the teams had zero fields.  ACL, whiplash, and broken bones.  I do appreciate your efforts brah and it does make for good reading.  I do believe the Rebels and the Sharks deserve one full season without stoppage to gauge their true worth to be a part of the great ECNL.  LA Breakers kicked ass and I think they can be #1 if done right.


----------



## Alika M (Aug 3, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> I have heard that clubs can and are being warned about performances if poor year after year.......I have not seen the boys standings but maybe the above two have been warned if they are struggling across all boys age groups....... Id be fairly sure Sharks girls side are under some pressure if so
> 
> @Dominic can we please get a separate boys and girls ECNL section it is confusing as heck lol


AGREE!! cmon @Dominic !!! it would be very helpful


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 3, 2021)

crush said:


> Please Dom, it would help me for my last season of club.  Hey futbol dad 1, ya you,....lol! I think the ECNL rankings the last two seasons need to be thrown out, Moo!!  2019-2020 was never finished.  This past season was a mess with HS Soccer.  I wish my player played ECNL and not HS Soccer because she got hurt in HSS.  Plus, no soccer training for almost 10 months.  Then they were told to go play and 90% of the teams had zero fields.  ACL, whiplash, and broken bones.  I do appreciate your efforts brah and it does make for good reading.  I do believe the Rebels and the Sharks deserve one full season without stoppage to gauge their true worth to be a part of the great ECNL.  LA Breakers kicked ass and I think they can be #1 if done right.


Can Real now LAFC So Cal Youth get a shoutout too especially 2006!!  #1 club in the country is LAFC Slammers now HB Koge..... I think Blues and Surf can push them..... maybe Beach Real and Legends too in some age groups....... LA Breakers I like how they play but I don't see them ever being #1..... the SW is too dam stacked but they a long with Strikers and Rising and Heat will be consistent over a season........

I have to disagree about standings and I think enough games have been played the last couple season to see a clear top middle and bottom by the statistics.......

prayers that your talented DD has an injury free last year of club my friend!!!


----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Can Real now LAFC So Cal Youth get a shoutout too especially 2006!!  #1 club in the country is LAFC Slammers now HB Koge..... I think Blues and Surf can push them..... maybe Beach Real and Legends too in some age groups....... LA Breakers I like how they play but I don't see them ever being #1..... the SW is too dam stacked but they a long with Strikers and Rising and Heat will be consistent over a season........
> 
> I have to disagree about standings and I think enough games have been played the last couple season to see a clear top middle and bottom by the statistics.......
> 
> *prayers that your talented DD has an injury free last year of club my friend!!!*


Prayers to everyone today from Crush.  I never realized how hard it is to stay injury free during a season.  I might buy insurance because I was banking on her going pro bro but that injury bug and other interest might win out.  I've invested so much time chasing the pro dream through my dd.  Oh well.  I still like to see all the older girls finish out a season without any hang ups.  Can you please explain to me the REALSCLAFC connection.  Please dont tell me their be a #1 and #2 or some like to say A team and B team?  I'm super confused.  Let's grab a beer if they get all the teams together in late August.  Is that on still?  Also, I'm telling all the players not to give up hope of playing after HSS.  The next 3 months will be telling


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 3, 2021)

crush said:


> Prayers to everyone today from Crush.  I never realized how hard it is to stay injury free during a season.  I might buy insurance because I was banking on her going pro bro but that injury bug and other interest might win out.  I've invested so much time chasing the pro dream through my dd.  Oh well.  I still like to see all the older girls finish out a season without any hang ups.  Can you please explain to me the REALSCLAFC connection.  Please dont tell me theor be a #1 and #2 or some like to say A team and B team?  I'm super confused.  Let's grab a beer if they get all the teams together.  Also, I'm telling all the players not to give up hope of playing after HSS.  The next 3 months will be telling


Sounds great! Basically LAFC affiliation contract ended with Slammers and Real agreed licensing terms so we changed names...... for the boys it will hopefully mean increased opportunities for the MLS team..... for the girls periodic training with LAFC coaches but I don't think anything much will much will change or really needs to other than the name....... staff and fields all the same....... BUT our shirts are cooler looking is what my kid is happy about lol


----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Sounds great! Basically LAFC affiliation contract ended with Slammers and Real agreed licensing terms so we changed names...... for the boys it will hopefully mean increased opportunities for the MLS team..... for the girls periodic training with LAFC coaches but I don't think anything much will much will change or really needs to other than the name....... staff and fields all the same....... BUT our shirts are cooler looking is what my kid is happy about lol


So no dual roster spots or those discovery players?  LAFC was #1 in Socal and Real SC olders will be very good.  I'm just trying to prepare myself for reality brother.  I do what leave club soccer as a winner too you know.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 3, 2021)

crush said:


> So no dual roster spots or those discovery players?  LAFC was #1 in Socal and Real SC olders will be very good.  I'm just trying to prepare myself for reality brother.  I do what leave club soccer as a winner too you know.


no and still only one team in ecnl and one team in RL per age group as Real just renamed to LAFC Socal Youth..... thanks and yes in it to win it you and me both brotha


----------



## LouSag (Aug 5, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Can Real now LAFC So Cal Youth get a shoutout too especially 2006!!  #1 club in the country is LAFC Slammers now HB Koge..... I think Blues and Surf can push them..... maybe Beach Real and Legends too in some age groups....... LA Breakers I like how they play but I don't see them ever being #1..... the SW is too dam stacked but they a long with Strikers and Rising and Heat will be consistent over a season........
> 
> I have to disagree about standings and I think enough games have been played the last couple season to see a clear top middle and bottom by the statistics.......
> 
> prayers that your talented DD has an injury free last year of club my friend!!!


#1 club in the country LAFC ‘06 HB Kobe just lost to SD Surf 0-3 in the final of Surf Cup.
ECNL needs to get their act together…they haven’t updated any scores from weeks ago from the ECNL final 8 in Richmond.  
The rankings are a bit out of date and wrong.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 5, 2021)

LouSag said:


> #1 club in the country LAFC ‘06 HB Kobe just lost to SD Surf 0-3 in the final of Surf Cup.
> ECNL needs to get their act together…they haven’t updated any scores from weeks ago from the ECNL final 8 in Richmond.
> The rankings are a bit out of date and wrong.


I know this……. But Yes, number one club is correct…..straight facts…….but Surf are the best 06 team in socali IMO…..


----------



## Jim Jota (Aug 6, 2021)

Alika M said:


> The 3 clubs that left, did so because ECNL requires their top team to be in ECNL.  Since their "top team" would now be in MLS Next, they were breaking the contract and were ushered out (except for Strikers who left on their own after a single ECNL season).  Their ECRL equivalent ("second team") goes to Elite Academy League.
> 
> In regards to Sharks and Breakers, I was referencing them not being relegated as apparently that seemed to happen on the girls side (earlier post).  Sharks and Breakers are perennial bottom feeders and get hammered in most games.  A top league like ECNL should have some standards unless its all about the money (no pun intended).


Please take the entire ECNL program when you make your labels (bottom-feeders). Thank you.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 6, 2021)

Jim Jota said:


> Please take the entire ECNL program when you make your labels (bottom-feeders). Thank you.


He was referring to boys…. Are you a DS or DD parent? The chart you posted is for girls only…… Dominic separated the sections now to stop confusion …… but making this clear before arguments erupt….. gots to read closely…. Sharks making changes in girls side so hopefully they can rise from the bottom and become more competitive as they really should be……..


----------



## GalaxyGirls (Aug 6, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> No clue about boys ecnl as only one of my kids is still playing.......but if girls ecnl are doing demotion then throw the poor Sharks name into the mix again...... stone cold last by quite some distance from the next two clubs Arsenal CA and Rebels.......when we lived down there sharks always struggled and it is amazing that even becoming an ECNL club did not change their fortunes.......the table below is not pretty reading if your a DMCV fan.....


Did you make that?  I am curious about this for the Pacific/Northwest (Portland, Boise, Seattle, Spokane, Colorado) girls teams last Spring.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 6, 2021)

LouSag said:


> #1 club in the country LAFC ‘06 HB Kobe just lost to SD Surf 0-3 in the final of Surf Cup.
> ECNL needs to get their act together…they haven’t updated any scores from weeks ago from the ECNL final 8 in Richmond.
> The rankings are a bit out of date and wrong.


Why do you care so much about rankings at this age?  Most parents have gotten the rankings bug out of their system by U12.  You know they're meaningless, right?


----------



## oh canada (Aug 6, 2021)

Jim Jota said:


> Please take the entire ECNL program when you make your labels (bottom-feeders). Thank you.


Also a big asterisk on this chart as the ecnl girls schedule was not the same for all clubs last year in SW due to covid.  It will be difficult to make comparisons next year as well with the way scheduling is set up.   Relegation is not and will not be on the table for ECNL.  We should all just root for competitive teams and games throughout the SW conference.  If all teams improve, so will our DDs.  Don't get so worked up over who is better than whom.  It really doesn't matter, big picture.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 6, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Also a big asterisk on this chart as the ecnl girls schedule was not the same for all clubs last year in SW due to covid.  It will be difficult to make comparisons next year as well with the way scheduling is set up.   Relegation is not and will not be on the table for ECNL.  We should all just root for competitive teams and games throughout the SW conference.  If all teams improve, so will our DDs.  Don't get so worked up over who is better than whom.  It really doesn't matter, big picture.


I agree with your general sentiment especially about people who get worked up...... but it worth mentioning that many people like to have data to back up their arguments.......this is a forum for people that are youth soccer enthusiasts so we like to chat about clubs and teams.......it's silly but fun.....my DD's club is not ranked 1 2 or 3 so I am not chest thumping........ but to talk about "Asteriks" and even next year not counting is kinda weak as the last two years the clubs at the top, bottom and middle have been very similar...... that pattern is of interest........ minor schedule differences..... and they were only minor.......have less affect than injuries or blown referee calls...... it's useful to know how programs perform as it helps parents make informed decisions........ not every one can or wants to play at Blues or Koge Slammers but I would rather not put my daughter on a team getting blasted every week and neither would she......competitive games are great and so clubs who can provide those are what is needed..... throw in development and a happy environment and that is the trifecta that our kids deserve


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 6, 2021)

B.T.W........Very troubling thread in G2008 section with parents who need professional help before they ruin their daughters love for the game...... win lose or draw support your kids peeps!!


----------



## Goforgoal (Aug 6, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> ..... not every one can or wants to play at Blues or Koge Slammers but I would rather not put my daughter on a team getting blasted every week and neither would she......competitive games are great and so clubs who can provide those are what is needed..... throw in development and a happy environment and that is the trifecta that our kids deserve


I get what you're saying, but it's still better than riding the pine on a winning team. More playtime against high quality opponents week in and week out is really what matters at the end of the day. I think a 70 to 100% playtime player on a bottom 3 club/team gets more out of the ECNL experience than a 0 to 30% playtime player on a top 3 club/team. This of course assumes parent/player expectations are set correctly and can deal with losing regularly.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Surf Zombie (Aug 19, 2021)

ECNL Girls
					

Mid-Atlantic Midwest North Atlantic New England Northwest   Arlington Soccer Eclipse Select SC Bethesda SC Connecticut FC Bay Area   BRYC Elite Academy Eclipse Select SC North FC Bucks East Meadow SC Davis Legacy   Carolina Elite Soccer Academy FC Wisconsin FC DELCO FC Stars Blue DeAnza Force...




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## MMMM (Aug 21, 2021)

North Atlantic and New England win the ECNL easy travel prize. Leaving traffic aside.


----------

